

Perhaps I should refactor this code... - slajax
http://screencast.com/t/4RX6wAmky

======
slajax
I found this snippet when I was looking back at some code I wrote a long time
ago when I first started using node.js - I should probably be ashamed, but I
just think its hilarious. It's like a poster child scenario for using coffee
script. It has to be some kind of record or something.

